# ALMS @ Lime Rock



## F1addict (Jul 25, 2010)

Went to the American Le Mans Series Northeast Grand Prix at Lime Rock Park in Connecticut this past Saturday for the first time in 3 years and it was a great day. Brutally hot and humid but still awesome. 
Lime Rock is such a great place for photography because there aren't any huge fences to ruin the shot like at a lot of other tracks, and you can get insanely close to the track, plus you can walk around where ever you want without having to pay extra.

Had just gotten a used Minolta 70-210 F4 "beer can" lens a few days ago, so this was my first opportunity to really test it. And I am more then satisfied with it. It's such a great lens for the price.

here's a few shots from the event, lots more on my flickr page, with even more still to upload
1.





2.




3.




4.





 C&C always welcome

the only editing I did to those 4 so far was a tiny bit of cropping, and some slight adjustment of levels, contrast, and saturation in iPhoto. Didn't really think much needed to be done


----------

